# Seattle meetup



## nickvu2 (Oct 20, 2009)

I was setting up a Seattle Cubing Meetup over on meetup.com but realized that there's a monthly fee to maintain a group. So I wanted to see if there was any interest before continuing on. Hell, we could even forgo meetup.com and organize ourselves. 

So what do you say Seattleites?


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 20, 2009)

YES!!!!

I can get at least 4 people to come.


----------



## nickvu2 (Oct 20, 2009)

Excellent! It will be nice to meet some other cubers; I've been flying solo for way too long.

dbax, what's your opinion on organizing this thing? Meetup.com might be a good way to find more people, but I would need folks to pitch in a few $ each meeting to help cover the fees. Wait a second...a facebook or google group would be free. That makes a lot more sense.


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 21, 2009)

Facebook would be a good idea.

www.facebook.com/x0999 is me


----------

